
GitHub: Speed47/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/speed47/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying/blob/master/DWS/MainDwsForm.cs
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I personally do not know if Windows 10 creates privacy and/or
security issues in any way.

But, consider the nature of Windows' Registry (specifically, Windows 10), and
look at this file (MainDwsForm.cs).

If we look at the source code of this file (starting at line 460), we see a
ton of Windows 10 registry settings related to security and privacy and
related areas.

All I can say is... there's a lot of registry keys related to this...

On the one hand, granularity to control each of these things is a good
thing... But what if some users don't understand all of these registry keys
and what they do exactly? Also, what happens if/when updates/apps change some
of these registry keys in the background and do not subsequently notify users
that a change has occurred? It shouldn't happen (hopefully), but what if it
does?

